

We’ve been acquired - hornokplease
http://blog.yobongo.com/post/18954330105/acquired

======
rhizome
This was a pretty irritating title to appear in RSS. Who?

~~~
hornokplease
I agree, I don't think their title was particularly descriptive. However, I
generally prefer to submit the title of a blog post or news item as it was
written by the author.

~~~
rhizome
I would just wait until someone else wrote about it, then use their article.

